# nexus kills charge?



## Dance Pony

After the release of it's pure awesomeness. I'm assuming dev on the charge will die? Thoughts?


----------



## shrike1978

What's that I'm hearing? The Doom Song?

Like a damn broken record...


----------



## fortesquieu

Hopefully it makes it easier for them to port stuff over to Charge.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Thank you for this helpful and insightful contribution to the community.

No, this phone isn't dead, just because a new phone came out that many people want doesn't mean everyone got it. Many people don't have an upgrade available, or others like myself have one but would rather not drop $300 when their Charge works (mostly) just fine. Or maybe they like their SD slot.

What kills a phone is a lack of respect and gratitude within the community, and people who announce to other users and devs that its being abandoned. Herd mentality. If you have something useful to contribute, please do. But if you plan to leave and get a different device, just do so and don't look back.


----------



## Dance Pony

Cruiserdude said:


> Thank you for this helpful and insightful contribution to the community.
> 
> No, this phone isn't dead, just because a new phone came out that many people want doesn't mean everyone got it. Many people don't have an upgrade available, or others like myself have one but would rather not drop 300 when their Charge works (mostly) just fine. Or maybe they like their SD slot.
> 
> What kills a phone is a lack of respect and gratitude within the community, and people who announce to other users and devs that its being abandoned. Herd mentality. If you have something useful to contribute, please do. But if you plan to leave and get a different device, just do so and don't look back.


Lol... Was asking so I know rather to keep it to play.. Or simplest dump it..


----------



## andrewjt19

I agree with Cruiserdude, there have been soo many people saying the charge is dead in numerous forums. The fact is that there are devs out there (and new people learning the language all the time) that will still contribute to various older phones. Technology is improving as is software but that doesn't mean that everyone is leaving what they have to get the next new thing. My wife has the incredible (1st gen) and there still is a ton of work being done to that phone. I had the droid x (1st gen) and there's been a lot of progress on that still. Not every phone has the same amount of devs (& teams) working on every phone. Thank God we still have some great devs working with the Charge.


----------



## Schoat333

I never really understood why the Charge community is so small. It has a lot of potential, especially since the bootloader is open. It would be a great developer phone.

The only reason I can think of is Samsung will not release the RIL source. That is why this phone has limited support.


----------



## imnuts

It will be somewhat easier for me to work on the Charge now. I don't have to worry about getting it back to a functional state before just leaving it, so that is an extra 5-10 minutes that I could do something. Plus, since it isn't my primary phone anymore, I don't care about /data getting wiped, or having to re-odin it all the time.


----------



## jdunne

imnuts said:


> It will be somewhat easier for me to work on the Charge now. I don't have to worry about getting it back to a functional state before just leaving it, so that is an extra 5-10 minutes that I could do something. Plus, since it isn't my primary phone anymore, I don't care about /data getting wiped, or having to re-odin it all the time.


No ****, but I love you. Thanks imnuts for your continued support

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewjt19

Yea, same here... I would like to get the nexus, but the pocket book says no- I figure too that by the time I get it if I do, there will be plenty of work already done and the pros and cons pretty obvious. Thanks for your continued support... I will be donating soon..


----------



## Fryguy101

imnuts said:


> It will be somewhat easier for me to work on the Charge now. I don't have to worry about getting it back to a functional state before just leaving it, so that is an extra 5-10 minutes that I could do something. Plus, since it isn't my primary phone anymore, I don't care about /data getting wiped, or having to re-odin it all the time.


You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman. Thanks for your hard work past, present, and future!


----------



## Dance Pony

imnuts said:


> It will be somewhat easier for me to work on the Charge now. I don't have to worry about getting it back to a functional state before just leaving it, so that is an extra 5-10 minutes that I could do something. Plus, since it isn't my primary phone anymore, I don't care about /data getting wiped, or having to re-odin it all the time.


Good to know.. I know when I swapped my fascinate for charge dev took off on the fassy.. it wasn't two days after I got my charge jt released an amazing vanilla build.. I was pissed.. Put it on a friends fassy.. And that thing to this day blazes past my charge.. Trying to decide whether to keep it or can it


----------



## Rominucka

I got a little money to burn right now and I was sure that once I checked out the Nexus yesterday that I was gonna plunk down 650.
I was pretty disappointed in its performance.
With the new GB build on the Charge it was smoother than the Galaxy N. I am running the ICS theme and launcher which seems to be a little better than stock TW.

Honestly, I can't imagine what a new phone could be capable of that will make me wanna switch, especially since I had Samsung install new hardware.

So for now I'm glad that the Nuts Master General is considering an ICS port for us. I'm still more than happy with the Charge.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## outsider2011

You know i also thought i was going to jump ship and get the galaxy nexus but after reading up on it and learning a few things..honestly the charge still does wat the nexus does plus charge owners have a better screen. From wat i heard too that the charge does better on 4g than the nexus does..im actually gettn a replacement because my phone is acting up but i have to say im happy with the charge and even tho the nexus is newer it dont make it better as far as im concerned the charge is still the best phone to get from verizon.


----------



## Schoat333

Sorry guys, I jumped ship. I just wasn't satisfied with the charge knowing I could have a nexus on verizon. Still love my charge tho. My wife is going to take it, and we are selling her tbolt.


----------



## andycharge

outsider2011 said:


> You know i also thought i was going to jump ship and get the galaxy nexus but after reading up on it and learning a few things..honestly the charge still does wat the nexus does plus charge owners have a better screen. From wat i heard too that the charge does better on 4g than the nexus does..im actually gettn a replacement because my phone is acting up but i have to say im happy with the charge and even tho the nexus is newer it dont make it better as far as im concerned the charge is still the best phone to get from verizon.


Nexus literally came out yesterday. It's gonna take a bit to work out all the kinks. I love my Charge, but saying it's the best phone on Verizon is a stretch.


----------



## pheerbob

Yeah I really wanted to jump to the Nexus but the $299 price is just too steep for me right now. I'm also trying to stop going nuts over every new and awesome phone that comes out. I love Android and I love new tech/phones/bacon/etc but damn.... that buyer's remorse kinda hurts sometimes. Despite my GPS dropping all the time it's a nice phone I'm happy with the $50 price tag I paid.


----------



## da2zoe

I like all the comments that development isn't going to die or halt or disappear for the Charge. It's an amazing phone and thanks to ALL the dev's who have given us all the goodies for us to play with. Things may be slow now but with 3 phones recently just dropping it really isn't that surprising. However, everyone thought for sure development or the Fascinate was a done deal but they have many roms to choose from right now. Development was really dead for a while...but then it picked up again big time.

I'd totally love to have the Nexus...but my pocket book is also telling me no-go at the moment even with my upgrade.


----------



## outsider2011

andycharge said:


> Nexus literally came out yesterday. It's gonna take a bit to work out all the kinks. I love my Charge, but saying it's the best phone on Verizon is a stretch.


Yea thats true but still wat can u do with the nexus that u cant do with the charge? All the nexus really has is ICS thats it. Charge has better camera, better screen, better 4g(for right now) and both have same ram..oh and the charge has a sd card slot..so really physically the charge is better.


----------



## trigun123478

outsider2011 said:


> Yea thats true but still wat can u do with the nexus that u cant do with the charge? All the nexus really has is ICS thats it. Charge has better camera, better screen, better 4g(for right now) and both have same ram..oh and the charge has a sd card slot..so really physically the charge is better.


The Nexus can get updates, there will be more support because it's a nexus. No skin pure android that's what it can do that the charge can't. The phone is smooth, I've heard somebody say it's the first phone to make the Iphone seem like a dinosaur lol.The screen on the Nexus is better than the charge it may be pentile but it's still higher res. The camera again is 5 mp and the charge has 8mp but I'm telling you the Nexus pictures look nicer. What are you talking about with ram>? The charge has 512 with only 373 available. The nexus has 1gb of ram. Plus it's a duel core phone.The sd card slot means media scanning the nexus doesn't have that all, so once you see the lock screen it's ready to go. It's a huge upgrade from the charge, but with that said the charge is still a good phone. I am still keeping mine as my back up phone and to play around with. I was sad to see that the charge never got much support.


----------



## stueycaster

I may get a Nexus some time fairly soon. Not because I want to replace my Charge but because I want to add a second line with a smart phone to my Verizon account. I'm grandfathered into unlimited data but if I ever lose my Charge that will end. You have to keep a smart phone going at all times in order to keep it. I think having a second smart phone on my account will guarantee that I'll always have it. At least that's the way it should work. If not could some more knowledgeable person out there please let me know?

The Nexus looks like a great phone. Having 32 GB of internal storage looks like an awesome idea to me. You'd need a really fast SD card that Samsung doesn't provide with the Charge to come close to the performance of internal memory. I had to upgrade mine. It did lag pretty bad when it was accessing data from the card. It seems quite a lot quicker now but I've only had it for 1 day and I'm still checking it out.

I guess the dual core processor and extra ram would be cool but I don't see myself being much of a multi-tasker and I'm no gamer. The only reason I could think of for multi-tasking would be when someone asks me for information during a call I could easily access web data. That is if the Nexus is capable of doing it while on 3g. I have 4g while I'm at home and running around the city but every time I go out of the city and go to work I'm on 3g again.

I'd gladly listen to reasons why having more multi-tasking ability would improve things because I just don't see them on my own. As far as I can see the Charge is plenty powerful for anything I might throw at it. With the help of the good people at this forum I have turned my Charge into a pretty decent phone.


----------



## imnuts

andycharge said:


> Nexus literally came out yesterday. It's gonna take a bit to work out all the kinks. I love my Charge, but saying it's the best phone on Verizon is a stretch.


I would say the charge is the best single core phone on VZW, and with everything going dual-core, it may be the best single core smartphone available on VZW for years to come.


----------



## trparky

That's the thing, I like the idea of an SDCard. I use my phone as a USB Flash Drive. I often connect my phone to my computer and store files, especially some college files that I work with when going back and forth from home to campus. The fact that the Nexus doesn't have USB Mass Storage Support is a downer for me. I have no idea why Google would take that out but I'm hoping that in the near future some good developers will be able to hack that functionality back into the phone.


----------



## stueycaster

trparky said:


> That's the thing, I like the idea of an SDCard. I use my phone as a USB Flash Drive. I often connect my phone to my computer and store files, especially some college files that I work with when going back and forth from home to campus. The fact that the Nexus doesn't have USB Mass Storage Support is a downer for me. I have no idea why Google would take that out but I'm hoping that in the near future some good developers will be able to hack that functionality back into the phone.


Are you saying that you can't load anything onto it via USB? You have to be able to load pictures and music from a computer. If you can't do that this phone is absolutely out of the question.


----------



## trparky

I'm not really sure, I'm only basing my argument on hearsay.


----------



## jrock7885

I'll say this about my Nexus I haven't dropped data at all since the first day it cane out and I was on a navy base. +100000000


----------



## jspradling7

stueycaster said:


> Are you saying that you can't load anything onto it via USB? You have to be able to load pictures and music from a computer. If you can't do that this phone is absolutely out of the question.


I don't know where those comments come from. I just plugged my Nexus into my computer using the same USB cable that I use to flash my Charge. The computer sees the Nexus as a Portable Device and I just copied a 23 mb Samsung driver file to the download folder on the Nexus. No problem.

My Charge is a great phone and I appreciate the efforts of the Dev's to make it great. I bought the Nexus yesterday when I learned I could get one for 299 even though I wasn't eligible for an upgrade yet. So far I love the Nexus and it was worth every dollar I paid and then some. But I have NO plans to get rid of my Charge.


----------



## stueycaster

jspradling7 said:


> I don't know where those comments come from. I just plugged my Nexus into my computer using the same USB cable that I use to flash my Charge. The computer sees the Nexus as a Portable Device and I just copied a 23 mb Samsung driver file to the download folder on the Nexus. No problem.
> 
> My Charge is a great phone and I appreciate the efforts of the Dev's to make it great. I bought the Nexus yesterday when I learned I could get one for 299 even though I wasn't eligible for an upgrade yet. So far I love the Nexus and it was worth every dollar I paid and then some. But I have NO plans to get rid of my Charge.


OK that's cool. I didn't think it sounded right to not be able to hook it to a computer through USB. I'd have ordered one today but I bought a new camera instead. I know I could use my phone as a camera but my Charge still doesn't do quite as nice of pictures as my cheap little Nikon Coolpix. But once in a while the camera takes funny colored pics and it drops the batteries out all the time. I've upgraded to a much better camera and expect to get awesome pics. My Charge does quite nicely for a smart phone and I'll just have to wait a while for the Nexus.


----------



## GoBlue13

jspradling7 said:


> I bought the Nexus yesterday when I learned I could get one for 299 even though I wasn't eligible for an upgrade yet.


How did you manage that?

Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity 12/11 with Rootzwiki Forums app...


----------



## trparky

That's comforting to know that you can still access the phone's storage via USB.


----------



## jarnoldsr

Not sure why people get up in arms when they talk about the devs leaving the charge? One only needs to look at the development page and see roms basically abandoned which is OK people can do what they want, but if you think people are going to come back not sure of that but here is something to chew on. There are alot of devs that got a nexus more than any phone I can remember and although it's a great phone there is only so much you can do. It is still a phone and Google will take care of it. No leaks and quick ota fixes.


----------



## RWNube

I posted this elsewhere, but here are my impressions from the Nexus. Overall I think its a nice phone, but I am definitely not drinking the kool-aid. The Charge is a great phone when some love is put into optimizing it.
1. Screen is fairly dim at full brightness
2. Pentile display, hard to notice compared to other displays but still noticeable
3. No Wolfson DAC or Voodoo Sound
4. No SD card
5. Cellular basebands are the same as the Charge
6. I don't really jive with the curved glass, kind of cool, but not my thing
7. GPU is the same as the Charge (although the Nexus has rougly a 53 percent clock boost, the display has 140% more pixels- furthermore, the Nexus only has 60 percent more subpixels- this lends to a fairly taxed GPU)
8. The phone is fairly big. I think the screen-size is great but the bezel should be reduced a bit to make the phone feel more phone-like.

For those who hate media-scanning like me, download Rescan Media Root.
My Current Charge setup, running fast and smooth.
stock/deodexed EP4D
IMO 4.0 kernel
ICS Fugu
V-6 Supercharger
chaRgED Theme by jsminnis
Scheduler changed to noop
OC'ed or UV'ed with Tegrak Overclock with Interactive X governor
Large quantities of Apps Frozen with TiBu
Killed media scanning with Rescan Media ROOT
SD-cache changed with SD-Booster
Voodoo Sound


----------



## jrock7885

RWNube said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but here are my impressions from the Nexus. Overall I think its a nice phone, but I am definitely not drinking the kool-aid. The Charge is a great phone when some love is put into optimizing it.
> 1. Screen is fairly dim at full brightness
> 2. Pentile display, hard to notice compared to other displays but still noticeable
> 3. No Wolfson DAC or Voodoo Sound
> 4. No SD card
> 5. Cellular basebands are the same as the Charge
> 6. I don't really jive with the curved glass, kind of cool, but not my thing
> 7. GPU is the same as the Charge (although the Nexus has rougly a 53 percent clock boost, the display has 140% more pixels- furthermore, the Nexus only has 60 percent more subpixels- this lends to a fairly taxed GPU)
> 8. The phone is fairly big. I think the screen-size is great but the bezel should be reduced a bit to make the phone feel more phone-like.
> 
> For those who hate media-scanning like me, download Rescan Media Root.
> My Current Charge setup, running fast and smooth.
> stock/deodexed EP4D
> IMO 4.0 kernel
> ICS Fugu
> V-6 Supercharger
> chaRgED Theme by jsminnis
> Scheduler changed to noop
> OC'ed or UV'ed with Tegrak Overclock with Interactive X governor
> Large quantities of Apps Frozen with TiBu
> Killed media scanning with Rescan Media ROOT
> SD-cache changed with SD-Booster
> Voodoo Sound


That sounds good and all but look at all those upgrades that you had to do to the charge to get it somewhat optimized I had to do all of that to my charge and I can honestly say that I never had to tweak that much to any other Droid I had in the past. I do agree that with some love the charge could be great but my nexus came out of the box ready to go and for the first time I don't have to tweak anything if I don't want. No go launcher, no adw or launcher pro. Its stock and I like it. Oh and although the charge has a brilliant screen the colors are a little exaggerated and will spoil you when looking at the gnex screen which I think has a true color screen.


----------



## kvswim

OH GOD DEVELOPMENT IS DEAD ALL HOPE IS LOST SOMEONE PLEASE CALL THE WHAAMBULANCE


----------



## jspradling7

GoBlue13 said:


> How did you manage that?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity 12/11 with Rootzwiki Forums app...


I went in to look at one. The clerk said he would check my account. I was only 6 months into my contract but the system let him give me the 299 price if I signed up for 2 more years. I said "Do it" 
I was afraid they would try to take away my unlimited data or something, but their system just treated it like it was a regular upgrade.


----------



## trigun123478

RWNube said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but here are my impressions from the Nexus. Overall I think its a nice phone, but I am definitely not drinking the kool-aid. The Charge is a great phone when some love is put into optimizing it.
> 1. Screen is fairly dim at full brightness
> 2. Pentile display, hard to notice compared to other displays but still noticeable
> 3. No Wolfson DAC or Voodoo Sound
> 4. No SD card
> 5. Cellular basebands are the same as the Charge
> 6. I don't really jive with the curved glass, kind of cool, but not my thing
> 7. GPU is the same as the Charge (although the Nexus has rougly a 53 percent clock boost, the display has 140% more pixels- furthermore, the Nexus only has 60 percent more subpixels- this lends to a fairly taxed GPU)
> 8. The phone is fairly big. I think the screen-size is great but the bezel should be reduced a bit to make the phone feel more phone-like.
> 
> For those who hate media-scanning like me, download Rescan Media Root.
> My Current Charge setup, running fast and smooth.
> stock/deodexed EP4D
> IMO 4.0 kernel
> ICS Fugu
> V-6 Supercharger
> chaRgED Theme by jsminnis
> Scheduler changed to noop
> OC'ed or UV'ed with Tegrak Overclock with Interactive X governor
> Large quantities of Apps Frozen with TiBu
> Killed media scanning with Rescan Media ROOT
> SD-cache changed with SD-Booster
> Voodoo Sound


What else do you have to do to it? lol That is a ridiculous amount of stuff. Just get a Nexus you won't be sorry.


----------



## Cruiserdude

jrock7885 said:


> That sounds good and all but look at all those upgrades that you had to do to the charge to get it somewhat optimized I had to do all of that to my charge and I can honestly say that I never had to tweak that much to any other Droid I had in the past. I do agree that with some love the charge could be great but my nexus came out of the box ready to go and for the first time I don't have to tweak anything if I don't want. No go launcher, no adw or launcher pro. Its stock and I like it. Oh and although the charge has a brilliant screen the colors are a little exaggerated and will spoil you when looking at the gnex screen which I think has a true color screen.


I see your point, but his point was that the Nexus does not just blow the Charge out of the water in every way. I agree that it is definitely a better phone, and a good bit more desirable. Certain to have better development and support than anything else until the next Nexus. I know I'd love to have one, and may end up getting one in the future after all, and I'm sure he's the same way. But his point was simply that the Charge has alot of great features and good potential and is still a good phone with a bit of work. Of course the Nexus is better, but not enough better to easily justify the price to everyone that already has a Charge. Therefore, many of us still plan to stick with the Charge for awhile, and would definitely miss a few things if we upgraded (for me it'd be the slightly smaller size, sd slot, and the fact that I already have 2 extra batteries and a wall charger, haha).

Every bit of the Charge's actual hardware is either equal to or better than the Nexus S, and I don't see everyone dropping that like a hot potato just because there's something better. It's looking good that jt, imnuts, or someone else may be able to crack this RIL issue with the ICS source drop, and get the latest AOSP running on this phone. By no means is that a promise, so do NOT bug them or anyone else about it. But the fact is this phone still has a lot of potential, and the whole idea of development is to expand the features and performance of a phone, extending its useful life. So by all means get a Nexus if you want one bad enough, its definitely a better device overall, and an awesome phone. However, as I said before, don't expect everyone who has anything else to just drop it for a Nexus, when phones like ours still have great potential if we just have faith in the devs.


----------



## stueycaster

I'm running:

GummyCharged GBE2.1
Imoseyon 4.0
InteractiveX
Voodoo EXT4
EP4D radios
The Homescreen redraw tweak
Gummycomb Theme
LauncherPro Plus

I think my phone runs great. Maybe a few more tweaks would improve it a little but I kinda doubt that I would actually notice it. The only things that made a dramatic improvement were Voodoo, LauncherPro and the redraw tweak. I'm not going to flash every different rom that comes along in search of some mythical perfect phone. *Perfect is nothing but a 7 letter word. *Besides, in every thread for every custom rom on this forum people have problems.

I was having some dropped connection issues but they were Verizon's fault. Since they fixed their recent big outage my phone has been fine. It's pretty obvious that changing from 3g to 4g is giving them growing pains. It's to be expected. It's definitely worth it because 4g is so freakin fast. There's no way I feel a strong need to run out and buy a Nexus. My Charge is good enough.


----------



## mowbray1

_i have no desires for the nexus at all. I am completely satisfied with my Charge and there are devs such as imnuts that spend plenty of time on the charge improvements._
_if you read the spec sheets of each the charge has the nexus by the troat and with a few well thought of changes made by devs :well ICS might be a used name but what this charge will be much better with dev improvements than any nexus. Crap i would not change my Charge for a nexus. so Nexus is out and no desires.. The droid charge is in and will still be ticking for a few years, _


----------



## Schoat333

I switched from the charge to the nexus 3 days ago. So far, I am happy with my choice.

Heres my opinion.

Pros
Pure ICS the way google meant it to be
Dual core and fast
EXT4 from the factory (the way it should be)
NFC (Yes, I have actually used it.)
it feels more comfortable in my hand
tho it does have low signal, I always have data. I would lose data completely with my charge.
The camera! Yes it is that good.
charger plugs in the bottom. (I hated the side plug)
The screen is beautiful, and huge.
LED notification
Easily unlockable boot loader, and huge dev support already
no ugly buttons

Cons
Micro sim means you can't swap with older 4g phones
Battery life is a little worse than the charge
Signal strength can be weak
Vibrate is kinda weak
headphone jack is on the bottom.
no micro hdmi


----------



## kvswim

Schoat333 said:


> Battery life is a little worse than the charge


This alone is reason enough for me NOT to get the Nexus. The Charge's battery life is already so laughably bad that I can't imagine anything worse.


----------



## storm81456

No HDMI out either? WTF?


----------



## Rythmyc

Schoat333 said:


> I switched from the charge to the nexus 3 days ago. So far, I am happy with my choice.
> 
> Heres my opinion.
> 
> Pros
> Pure ICS the way google meant it to be
> Dual core and fast
> EXT4 from the factory (the way it should be)
> NFC (Yes, I have actually used it.)
> it feels more comfortable in my hand
> tho it does have low signal, I always have data. I would lose data completely with my charge.
> The camera! Yes it is that good.
> charger plugs in the bottom. (I hated the side plug)
> The screen is beautiful, and huge.
> LED notification
> Easily unlockable boot loader, and huge dev support already
> no ugly buttons
> 
> Cons
> Micro sim means you can't swap with older 4g phones
> Battery life is a little worse than the charge
> Signal strength can be weak
> Vibrate is kinda weak
> headphone jack is on the bottom.
> no micro hdmi


There is a micro HDMI adapter used for HDMI out.


----------



## Cruiserdude

So no native micro-HDMI, headphone jack is on the bottom, and the battery doesn't last as long? I played with the Nexus again today, had a few opportunities. Didn't really notice those physical things you mentioned, though it does not appear that the camera has any sort of anti-shake, as the Charge does. I love how fast the camera is, you really can take pics as fast as you can push the button, but they'll be blurry if you're moving it while you snap. I love how ICS works, and apps open quite fast and everything feels pretty smooth, but by no means does it blow my Charge away. I'm not feeling compelled to drop $300 on it, and there are indeed a handful of things I'd miss from my Charge, as I prefer an sd slot, physical hdmi connector, top headphone jack, and the Charge is about as big of a phone as I'd want. That's not to say I wouldn't prefer the Nexus overall, but it definitely doesn't "kill" the Charge.

If imnuts or jt or someone is able to get ICS working so we can run CM9, I'll EASILY be able to just wait for the SGS3.


----------



## Falcyn

It should be obvious to anyone that's ever bought a computer that technology moves quickly, and no matter how great something was when it first came out, in 7 or 8 months it just won't be the best anymore.

That's simply the case here. The Nexus is just using newer and better technology, and so the device is, as it should be, a step up. There's nothing wrong with that, and the Charge is still a perfectly good device -- it's just not the best.

So, if you can and want to upgrade now, the Nexus is certainly a worthy choice.

If not, wait until CES (January) and MWC (February), when even better still Tegra 3 phones will be announced.


----------



## ddemlong

Falcyn said:


> It should be obvious to anyone that's ever bought a computer that technology moves quickly, and no matter how great something was when it first came out, in 7 or 8 months it just won't be the best anymore.
> 
> That's simply the case here. The Nexus is just using newer and better technology, and so the device is, as it should be, a step up. There's nothing wrong with that, and the Charge is still a perfectly good device -- it's just not the best.
> 
> So, if you can and want to upgrade now, the Nexus is certainly a worthy choice.
> 
> If not, wait until CES (January) and MWC (February), when even better still Tegra 3 phones will be announced.


Well being announced and released are 2 different things. When the bionic was announced it was hailed as a powerful 2 core phone that would decimate all... what, 7 months later it was released... well the nexus/galaxy S II outclassed it in a month. If they released it earlier it would have been the sh1t for a while. Its all about timing more or less.


----------



## SOTK

Don't understand why people would stay with the Charge and not go to the Nexus. I've seen the reasons in here and think they are extremely weak points. If money is a hurdle, just do what I do and charge the phone to your account and turn around and eBay or Craigslist your phone. I do that pretty much every year as soon as my upgrade comes available. I'm eligible for an upgrade yearly as the primary account holder on my family plan. Also, Verizon gave me the Nexus for 250 and not 300. I most certainly will get close to enough 250 when selling my Charge to pay off my account. Its worked out well every time I've done it.

I've had the Nexus for a week now. Oh, man....what a difference. AND, I've never seen so many options for a Rom on one phone in my life and the phones been out a week for cripes sake! The Nexus IS that cool in my humble opinion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fryguy101

SOTK said:


> Don't understand why people would stay with the Charge and not go to the Nexus. I've seen the reasons in here and think they are extremely weak points. If money is a hurdle, just do what I do and charge the phone to your account and turn around and eBay or Craigslist your phone. I do that pretty much every year as soon as my upgrade comes available. I'm eligible for an upgrade yearly as the primary account holder on my family plan. Also, Verizon gave me the Nexus for 250 and not 300. I most certainly will get close to enough 250 when selling my Charge to pay off my account. Its worked out well every time I've done it.


I still LIKE my Charge. I prefer Super AMOLED Plus over regular Super AMOLED (The Pentile arrangement... bugs me). I like the camera on the Charge better.

Are there compelling reasons to switch to the Nexus? Yep. But I'm fine where I am, thanks...


----------



## empty_skull

I like the charge just fine. Its better than all the other phones I ever had. Plus I got my from the fascinate trade in. So I really made out with that.
Yes the Nexus is better. But shouldn't it be? There will be better coming out later.
My wife likes my phone so much I got her one for Christmas from amazon wireless for 70 bucks brand new.
I don't have any disposable income. So I cant always chase the latest and greatest.


----------



## Cruiserdude

empty_skull said:


> I like the charge just fine. Its better than all the other phones I ever had. Plus I got my from the fascinate trade in. So I really made out with that.
> Yes the Nexus is better. But shouldn't it be? There will be better coming out later.
> My wife likes my phone so much I got her one for Christmas from amazon wireless for 70 bucks brand new.
> I don't have any disposable income. So I cant always chase the latest and greatest.


That's the long and short of it. Many of us can't always afford the latest and greatest, but the Charge is quite good, all things considered. Sure, its got its performance issues from time to time, but most of the time it does the job quite well. I still like it, its still got that "new device" feel even if its 6 months old. If someone is willing to dedicate the time to bringing the latest and greatest version of Android to our still quite capable hardware, I won't see a compelling reason to upgrade until at least the SGS3. The Nexus is nice and all, but hardware wise the only real advantage I see is a more powerful SoC for better multitasking and faster overall performance. Not sour grapes at all, but with my income level, if its not better in every way than what I currently have, its hard for me to justify paying what they want for it.


----------



## trparky

I have to agree with the guys here that say that the Charge still has some life in it. Like empty_skull, I don't have much disposable income so investing in new gadgets is something that I think very hard about.

Gingerbread, in my opinion, breathed some new life into the phone. Froyo was a dog on this phone, Gingerbread made me love my phone again. Plus, all of the tweaks I've put into my phone has also made my phone that much better.

Yes, I'd like a Nexus but my wallet says otherwise. I have college payments to make, they come first; technology second (unfortunately).


----------



## Grillrd

So i wasn't going to chime in but i might as well. Having both a charge and galaxy nexus...there is some false info going on in here. First off...hands down galaxy nexus > charge in every aspect. Screen...battery life (sucked first 2 days while calibrating now averaging 10-12 hours)... Camera is better when you auto focus rather than just using the 0 shutter lag...DEV support...dual core...ram...nfc...etc. Each version of ics update has drastically altered how good the phone really is. Plus the roms and kernels after only a week are ridiculous.

Don't get me wrong...i loved the charge when it was my daily driver. But...to say they are on the same page is ignorance. I understand people try to rationalize not making a purchase by talking down on something...but i honestly wish you could all have a galaxy nexus. It really is that much better.

That being said...here's hoping imnuts can get something going with ics on the charge. Appreciate the time he puts into this for you guys when he could just as easily be enjoying the gnex. Don't take anything for granted and don't ask etas









Im thinking i may have pissed off a few with this but who cares. Nothing but truth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## andycharge

Grillrd said:


> So i wasn't going to chime in but i might as well. Having both a charge and galaxy nexus...there is some false info going on in here. First off...hands down galaxy nexus > charge in every aspect. Screen...battery life (sucked first 2 days while calibrating now averaging 10-12 hours)... Camera is better when you auto focus rather than just using the 0 shutter lag...DEV support...dual core...ram...nfc...etc. Each version of ics update has drastically altered how good the phone really is. Plus the roms and kernels after only a week are ridiculous.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...i loved the charge when it was my daily driver. But...to say they are on the same page is ignorance.* I understand people try to rationalize not making a purchase by talking down on something*...but i honestly wish you could all have a galaxy nexus. It really is that much better.
> 
> That being said...here's hoping imnuts can get something going with ics on the charge. Appreciate the time he puts into this for you guys when he could just as easily be enjoying the gnex. Don't take anything for granted and don't ask etas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking i may have pissed off a few with this but who cares. Nothing but truth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


More like you trying to rationalize a purchase by talking something up. You're the one that spent the extra money on the new phone. Current Charge owners still have a solid device and didn't spend any money. Not trying to attack you here, but my point is that it is your own prerogative what you do with your own money, which is why that bolded comment was uncalled for.

No doubt the Nexus is a great device and much better than the Charge. You can go nuts talking all about how great it is here.

I know you didn't even start this thread, but this is the "Droid Charge" forum. I'm sick of seeing Nexus threads here in general


----------



## Grillrd

andycharge said:


> More like you trying to rationalize a purchase by talking something up. You're the one that spent the extra money on the new phone. Current Charge owners still have a solid device and didn't spend any money. Not trying to attack you here, but my point is that it is your own prerogative what you do with your own money, which is why that bolded comment was uncalled for.
> 
> No doubt the Nexus is a great device and much better than the Charge. You can go nuts talking all about how great it is here.
> 
> I know you didn't even start this thread, but this is the "Droid Charge" forum. I'm sick of seeing Nexus threads here in general


Last part of my statement confirmed







...and my purchase is rationalized by wanting something and getting it









Not once i stated that charge wasn't a solid device. I actually said i loved my time with it. Simply countering the false info going on in here.

And...i do agree that these threads shouldn't be here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## empty_skull

Grillrd said:


> Last part of my statement confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my purchase is rationalized by wanting something and getting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once i stated that charge wasn't a solid device. I actually said i loved my time with it. Simply countering the false info going on in here.
> 
> And...i do agree that these threads shouldn't be here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I haven't gotten that anyone has said the nexus is a bad device. Or not as good as the Charge. But it does have some cons. Albeit minor ones. ICS alone makes it awesome sauce. But it's a never ending chase of the tail with phones. Phone technology is advancing so rapidly that it is so hard for my wallet to keep up. If it wasn't for the exchange I would still have a fascinate right now.

It's like when I was younger, single and cash bulging out of my pockets. I ran the race of computer hardware. I "kept up with the jones" in the latest and greatest vid card and cpu's. I was always building a bleeding edge machine. My present/last build is an amd hexacore and 8 gigs of ram, but I opted to get a motherboard with the best(at the time) on-board vid card(that was blasphemous to me earlier in my life). But I haven't spent any money on my computer since I upgraded to that. This build is going to last me for the foreseeable future.

The nexus is a great phone I'm sure. Just not for me. By no means do I think it killed the Charge totally. It may take a while but I think we will still have some development. I so wished I had the knowledge to do it myself. If I knew what to learn I would learn it. But I'm afraid the learning curve would be to long at this point to matter.


----------



## Grillrd

empty_skull said:


> I haven't gotten that anyone has said the nexus is a bad device. Or not as good as the Charge. But it does have some cons. Albeit minor ones. ICS alone makes it awesome sauce. But it's a never ending chase of the tail with phones. Phone technology is advancing so rapidly that it is so hard for my wallet to keep up. If it wasn't for the exchange I would still have a fascinate right now.
> 
> It's like when I was younger, single and cash bulging out of my pockets. I ran the race of computer hardware. I "kept up with the jones" in the latest and greatest vid card and cpu's. I was always building a bleeding edge machine. My present/last build is an amd hexacore and 8 gigs of ram, but I opted to get a motherboard with the best(at the time) on-board vid card(that was blasphemous to me earlier in my life). But I haven't spent any money on my computer since I upgraded to that. This build is going to last me for the foreseeable future.
> 
> The nexus is a great phone I'm sure. Just not for me. By no means do I think it killed the Charge totally. It may take a while but I think we will still have some development. I so wished I had the knowledge to do it myself. If I knew what to learn I would learn it. But I'm afraid the learning curve would be to long at this point to matter.


I do not believe the nexus killed the charge, either. To be honest, other than a handful of devs, the charge has not really been able to realize its potential. I think of it like the droid x...devving was slim while it was completely locked down. If the charge get can fully functional AOSP running...the devving community will probably explode. I hope that day happens. At that point...the phone will be very far from dead.


----------



## Fryguy101

Grillrd said:


> hands down galaxy nexus > charge in every aspect.


Again. I DON'T LIKE THE PENTILE ARRANGEMENT OF SUPER AMOLED. I like the camera on the Charge better. There's no SD card on the Nexus. You have to use an adapter for HDMI out.

Yes, the Nexus is a better phone, but it isn't perfect, and it doesn't do EVERYTHING BETTER. My needs and wants out of a phone don't line up with yours! SHOCK! AWE! Now please stop telling me to spend hundreds of dollars on a phone which I don't really find a compelling upgrade over my current phone at this point. You really like it, I get it. Two of my coworkers got them. It's a very solid phone. But so is the Charge. And it obviously DOESN'T do EVERYTHING better. Honestly, if the Nexus were SAMOLED+ instead of just SAMOLED, I'd have probably dropped the cash on it already, despite not having an upgrade. And yes, I can see the difference. If you can't (or aren't bothered by it), it's certainly a very nice phone, but I'll wait a little longer and pick up a phone with a SAMOLED+ phone, when I have an upgrade credit ready...


----------



## Grillrd

Fryguy101 said:


> Again. I DON'T LIKE THE PENTILE ARRANGEMENT OF SUPER AMOLED PLUS. I like the camera on the Charge better. There's no SD card on the Nexus. You have to use an adapter for HDMI out.
> 
> Yes, the Nexus is a better phone, but it isn't perfect, and it doesn't do EVERYTHING BETTER. My needs and wants out of a phone don't line up with yours! SHOCK! AWE! Now please stop telling me to spend hundreds of dollars on a phone which I don't really find a compelling upgrade over my current phone at this point. You really like it, I get it. Two of my coworkers got them. It's a very solid phone. But so is the Charge. And it obviously DOESN'T do EVERYTHING better. Honestly, if the Nexus were SAMOLED+ instead of just SAMOLED, I'd have probably dropped the cash on it already, despite not having an upgrade. And yes, I can see the difference. If you can't (or aren't bothered by it), it's certainly a very nice phone, but I'll wait a little longer and pick up a phone with a SAMOLED+ phone, when I have an upgrade credit ready...


Ok so I will ask out of curiousity.What do you like better about the camera on the charge?

As for screen...seems some people have had bad pentile displays(can notice it) while others havent. Luckily, I'm in the "while others haven't" column. Charge has an excellent screen...that being said, so does the gnex in its 720p glory.

As for the sd card...how many times do you take your sd card out of your charge, honestly? There is a "sd card" formed on internal storage that does not get wiped with recovery. Basically...having a sd card. Other than the first time moving over your files from sd card to internal sd card...this is never touched. Also, with this...no more scanning sd card bs that takes your phone more than a minute to fully boot...or after you add things to it. No lag whatsoever with gallery, etc. And it seems with pics, etc, google restores pics if you have google+ synced for pics. Now maybe you are a photographer and need to remove your sd card often, etc...but really...you have stated extremely minor points(for the majority of people).

We can continue this pissing match if you would like...but it really seems like it is getting old.


----------



## Fryguy101

Grillrd said:


> We can continue this pissing match if you would like...but it really seems like it is getting old.


You're the one saying we should all be rushing out to upgrade. All I'm saying is that for me, one of those things is pretty much a showstopper. It's not a big deal for you! CONGRATULATIONS! This isn't the case for everybody, all I ask is that you stop acting like it is.


----------



## AshG

I hate to do this, but consider this an official "Simmer down". They're both great phones with passionate users.

Feel free to debate the merits of the devices all you want. When you start debating each other again I'll lock the thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Grillrd

Fryguy101 said:


> The comparison pictures I took, the Charge came out slightly crisper. Isn't much, but it's there. Generally what I use my camera for isn't action shots, so the faster speed of the Nexus isn't a benefit. It's just not quite as good for me...
> 
> No question. But I spent years as a video tech, any time any little detail is off, I get a little twinge that I need to fix it. Old habits die hard, and all that.
> 
> Not often. But that's not been a holdup for me, I can however see how it could be for some people.
> 
> I never said they weren't. But they are areas where, contrary to your point, it's not superior to the Charge.
> 
> You're the one saying we should all be rushing out to upgrade. All I'm saying is that for me, one of those things is pretty much a showstopper. It's not a big deal for you! CONGRATULATIONS! This isn't the case for everybody, all I ask is that you stop acting like it is.


For picture quality, have you been measuring these as simple press the camera button and see what you get? When I do this, charge is superior. However, if you press on the screen of the gnex to autofocus it...and then snap the picture...the gnex has been better in my comparisons.

I can't really comment on the video tech portion of it since your eyes are probably more trained than mine. That being said, my opinion is that the charge screen is superb...but I like the gnex screen more.

As for "all areas" being superior...I will revise to "most areas."

For the last part, not once I have said people need to go out and purchase the gnex. I stated that I wish everyone could have one. The gnex has been the best experience I have ever had with a phone...just trying to share the love. Not really any reason to be snippy, just having a friendly debate


----------



## Fryguy101

Grillrd said:


> For the last part, not once I have said people need to go out and purchase the gnex. I stated that I wish everyone could have one. The gnex has been the best experience I have ever had with a phone...just trying to share the love. Not really any reason to be snippy, just having a friendly debate


Sorry if I came across as snippy! I was in no way annoyed or put off, I'm just naturally sarcastic









The "go out and buy one" was a different person, after I went back and looked. Whoops! My bad!


----------



## TheDocB

So... this thread seems like it is filled with people making judgments based on other peoples reviews, or their negative biased thoughts when they look at the phones. I've been using my Charge since its release, and I agree with imnuts, it is VZW's best single core phone by far. I've now had the Nexus since launch... and it is by far the best phone I have ever owned, period.

1. Screen: Nexus > Charge
- Brighter, Crisper, Cleaner

2. Size: Nexus > Charge
- Slimmer & Lighter

3. Battery: Nexus > Charge

4. Speed: Nexus > Charge

5. Camera: Nexus > Charge
- Quicker, Crisper, just downright Fast

6. Signal: Nexus < Charge
- And that's still a toss up. Measuring the dbm's.. very close

7. Dev community: Obviously Nexus > Charge

8. SD Card: Nexus < Charge
- The function the same way... I just like having removable storage

9. Specs: Nexus > Charge
- Who ever said that the GPU and Ram are the same... ya... stop posting. The hardware is NOTICEABLY different.

This is not to be taken as this phone is better... but this thread just sounds biased in almost every way. I love(d) my charge. But there is no looking back with the Nexus. Obviously ICS over GB. 
Just because someone may not be able to afford a new phone every six months or may not have an upgrade to do so... don't go on a tangent about why your outdated phone is better. It is just not factual. Again I love my Charge. But it is and always been a LTE'd, bigger & better screened Fascinate.


----------



## Birthofahero

I'm sorry but this thread is getting old fast. It seems the people who still have the charge love it and the people who got the nexus are happy with their purchase. That's great, but I don't want to come to my Charge community forum and see why the phone that I paid quite a bit for sucks. We all know the nexus is superior to the Charge, however, we also know that the charge is more than capable of being almost, if not just as, good. 
I'm not singling any one person out, more or less stating that these types of threads serve no purpose other than gloating. 
We all live in the android community, just drive different cars. I'd love a lambo but I am perfectly happy with my Toyota that I have had since 99' and still runs perfect.


----------



## empty_skull

TheDocB said:


> 1. Screen: Nexus > Charge
> - Brighter, Crisper, Cleaner
> 
> 2. Size: Nexus > Charge
> - Slimmer & Lighter
> 
> 3. Battery: Nexus > Charge
> 
> 4. Speed: Nexus > Charge
> 
> 5. Camera: Nexus > Charge
> - Quicker, Crisper, just downright Fast
> 
> 6. Signal: Nexus < Charge
> - And that's still a toss up. Measuring the dbm's.. very close
> 
> 7. Dev community: Obviously Nexus > Charge
> 
> 8. SD Card: Nexus < Charge
> - The function the same way... I just like having removable storage
> 
> 9. Specs: Nexus > Charge
> - Who ever said that the GPU and Ram are the same... ya... stop posting. The hardware is NOTICEABLY different.


you forgot one

GN with 2 year upgrade- 250$
DC with 2 year upgrade(amazon wireless) 69.99 *SOLD*


----------



## TheDocB

empty_skull said:


> you forgot one
> 
> GN with 2 year upgrade- 250$
> DC with 2 year upgrade(amazon wireless) 69.99 *SOLD*


Touche! hahaha


----------



## mzchelle

I'm glad that this thread was created for the most part because it nurtures a healthy debate among us. As a current DC owner, I frequent this DC forum and it's actually been very helpful (at least to me) when I read this type of highly subjective debate over these two superb phones. In the end, I will continue to form my own opinion of my DC phone, as well as the new gnex's, after hearing the stories from both sides of the isles.


----------



## SOTK

Birthofahero said:


> I'm sorry but this thread is getting old fast. It seems the people who still have the charge love it and the people who got the nexus are happy with their purchase. That's great, but I don't want to come to my Charge community forum and see why the phone that I paid quite a bit for sucks. We all know the nexus is superior to the Charge, however, we also know that the charge is more than capable of being almost, if not just as, good.
> I'm not singling any one person out, more or less stating that these types of threads serve no purpose other than gloating.
> We all live in the android community, just drive different cars. I'd love a lambo but I am perfectly happy with my Toyota that I have had since 99' and still runs perfect.


Well, its a public forum. As long as people are appropriate and civil, which I think people have been, people should be able to share opinions. Where in the rules does it state you have to have a Droid Charge to contribute here? Its not "your" forum. Its a public one. If you don't like what's being stated, state a rebuttal or ignore the thread.

As far as this thread serving a purpose, I know I stated my opinion because I would like everyone to have a Nexus if they can manage one. Its that cool of a phone in my opinion. As a former Droid Charge owner and a participator in the community, I wanted Charge owners to know that being a Nexus owner has been and continues to be a satisfying experience. I didn't come to gloat and so far I don't see anybody else really doing it either. I definitely wasn't bitter with my Charge experience. I was frustrated at times but all in all, I enjoyed the Charge and would still recommend it to family and friends who are in the market for the price range/specs that the Charge offers. That being said, the Nexus is hands down a better experience not only in hardware specs and current firmware experience, but the development is off the hook. Out of the box, I had to do virtually nothing to the phone to "improve" my experience like I had to always do to the Charge (mods, scripts, kernel, Roms, etc). The development on the Nexus is nothing but added enjoyment and just continued performance improvement but the phone just stock offers none of the hassels I had to live with on the Charge (not that I didn't enjoy flashing and tweaking on the Charge).

I guess my point is that if there are any of you who can find a cost effective way to leave the Charge (people on the fence), the Nexus is worth it. That was (is) the only reason I posted in this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## digbik

Quite depressing that the phone I bought that was supposed to be so awesome, is such a pile of shit.

Still wouldnt buy the first ICS phone that comes to the market just so I can have the latest version of Android. Patience is a virtue, and we all know the next Charge is waiting around the corner at renewal!


----------



## Birthofahero

SOTK said:


> Well, its a public forum. As long as people are appropriate and civil, which I think people have been, people should be able to share opinions. Where in the rules does it state you have to have a Droid Charge to contribute here? Its not "your" forum. Its a public one. If you don't like what's being stated, state a rebuttal or ignore the thread.
> 
> As far as this thread serving a purpose, I know I stated my opinion because I would like everyone to have a Nexus if they can manage one. Its that cool of a phone in my opinion. As a former Droid Charge owner and a participator in the community, I wanted Charge owners to know that being a Nexus owner has been and continues to be a satisfying experience. I didn't come to gloat and so far I don't see anybody else really doing it either. I definitely wasn't bitter with my Charge experience. I was frustrated at times but all in all, I enjoyed the Charge and would still recommend it to family and friends who are in the market for the price range/specs that the Charge offers. That being said, the Nexus is hands down a better experience not only in hardware specs and current firmware experience, but the development is off the hook. Out of the box, I had to do virtually nothing to the phone to "improve" my experience like I had to always do to the Charge (mods, scripts, kernel, Roms, etc). The development on the Nexus is nothing but added enjoyment and just continued performance improvement but the phone just stock offers none of the hassels I had to live with on the Charge (not that I didn't enjoy flashing and tweaking on the Charge).
> 
> I guess my point is that if there are any of you who can find a cost effective way to leave the Charge (people on the fence), the Nexus is worth it. That was (is) the only reason I posted in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I disagree. 
I think charge owners on the fence should keep the charge for its full life. Is the nexus a great phone, sure, but the charge still has a lot of life in it and by the time it truly is "dead" there will be options. Hell, there are rumors that a quad core phone will be out sometime in may. The nexus is the shiny new toy that everyone wants and with support coming directly from Google I can see why it is so attractive.... But with a phone that is still in its infancy why would you fork out that kind of money? I guess if you really can afford to throw money around then why not, but I listen to Clark Howard







so the ends just don't justify the means.


----------



## trparky

http://www.droiddog.com/android-blog/2011/12/samsung-galaxy-iii-may-be-be-a-3d-phone/

Oh yeah... that's going to be the phone to get! It's going to smoke the Nexus.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Well, again, I agree that this is a public forum, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and buying decisions. I think Charge owners on the fence should look at the two phones, look at their funds, think about what they really want out of a device, and make a decision for themselves. Regardless, the Nexus is a great phone, but the Charge does still have a lot of life left in it. Considering the Nexus appears to be having worse data issues than the Charge (I at least had 3g most of the day, most Nexus owners had nothing), I would not recommend upgrading real soon. It appears that they're working out a few more bugs with the network, and for the time being, the Charge appears to be the more solid device. So I would wait until it looks like you'll be getting a solid connection before dropping $300-$600, but that's just me.

Still, yes, its better hardware. But as it stands, the Charge works quite well. We have people working on ICS ports, and with the recent news that Sammy may be considering ICS for the SGS after all, things are certainly looking better that we may see an official build. I've been talking with VZW tech support the past few days about these data issues, and a few of them think that another software update is needed for all the phones once they figure out what's going on with the network. And after talking to one Level 2 guy at length, he said that he and other people he's talked to certainly expect we'll see ICS for the Charge at some point, considering its also a Samsung, and its a rather new Droid device. He said that many of the techs agree that the Charge is still one of the best LTE devices and well recommended, and this seems to be the general concensus at Verizon. So of course take that with a grain of salt, but it appears that Verizon may still have some serious interest in seeing ICS for the Charge.

Please note that is COMPLETE speculation on my part, and even if true, suggests nothing other than that Verizon may ask Samsung for an ICS build. It suggests nothing at all about Samsung's stance, and of course the opinion of a few level 2 techs in no way speaks for the wishes of the entire company. But for those saying there's no chance we'll ever see an official ICS build, I would not bet on it just yet.

Sorry this is so long, I was merely trying to show that there is still a good chance we'll see a solid ICS build at some point, whether its from independent devs, Sammy themselves, or likely a combination thereof. They're still selling the Charge, its not EOL, so no reason for us to count it out yet either. I still want a Nexus, but don't see myself getting one anytime soon.

For those on the fence, look at it this way. You have a phone in your hands that works great, gets good battery life, and has about as good of a connection to the LTE network as you're gonna get these days. You're deciding if you should ditch it, spend $300 and get a device that's a good bit better in many ways, and worse in a few (battery life and data connection apparently being among them at the moment). 
I would say the logical thing to do is keep your Charge for now, and let things progress a bit. In the near future, I would expect VZW will have fixed their network issues, and that will no longer be a concern. Hopefully the Nexus will be getting a bit better battery life because of it, and there will certainly be more development. Also, we may have a better idea as to our own ICS prospects, and the Nexus itself may have come down a bit in price.

So if you just can't wait, then you're not exactly on the fence, go get one. But for those that are, especially if funds are the major issue (as they are for me), you would be well-served by waiting a bit longer, considering you already have a working Charge. Once the situation with both phones is a little more figured-out, you'll be much more prepared to make the right decision.


----------



## Cruiserdude

Rereading this thread on my Charge running ICS (albeit it on wifi) makes me LOL.


----------



## kvswim

Well I still have the Charge for 1.5 years. Even if I want a new toy, the Nexus will be stale hardware wise when I get my upgrade. A SGS IV would be incredible.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

kvswim said:


> Well I still have the Charge for 1.5 years. Even if I want a new toy, the Nexus will be stale hardware wise when I get my upgrade. A SGS IV would be incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Yeah it's amazing how much Android has evolved in so little. When I got my blackberry curve 2.5 years ago (my first cell phone) and started school I was envious of everyone with their OG droid lol. Now just a couple years later that thing is complete garbage (I just met one guy who still has his OG).


----------

